# PCI riser cable, not ribbon



## Monkeywoman (Aug 13, 2008)

i have a USB2.0 PCI HUB that i would like to install into my last PCI slot. the problem is that its blocked by my HR-03GT :S so i would like to get a riser to extend it to another part of the case where i have room. As in the pic, the slot would be re-routed where its not blocking airflow. thanks


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 15, 2008)

Have you tried looking here? http://linitx.com/viewcategory.php?catid=161&pp=161. they apparently ship all over the world.


----------



## Monkeywoman (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the reply! i noticed this one; (http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=10574) its 11cm so it should work. they dont have one that a cable.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 16, 2008)

no, they don't seem to have cable variants, just ribbons. i don't think i've ever seen cable bundles though.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 16, 2008)

Monkeywoman said:


> thanks for the reply! i noticed this one; (http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=10574) its 11cm so it should work. they dont have one that a cable.



It seems to be using standard IDE cables, so you can extend it. However I have no clue how long the PCI bus will allow the cable to be.


----------

